# Rolleicord



## tempra (Jun 13, 2005)

hmmm, in a fit of impulse buying on ebay, I seem to have acquired a rolleicord - I haven't got it yet, or a clue as to how to use it when I do get it.

Any pointers, tips, tutes? 

oh, and don't tell the wife!! :chatty:


----------



## terri (Jun 13, 2005)

It's a model of a Rolleiflex, a TLR camera.   I don't believe the 'cords are ever outfitted with Planar lenses (I could be wrong), but you can find them with Schneider lenses and those are excellent.   

Basically, it's a MF camera capable of taking excellent shots, depending on condition.   You'll know more about that when it shows up on your doorstep.


----------



## tempra (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks Terri, I'll post more when I get it, should be around Thursday/Friday.

Need to buy some film for it now...


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 15, 2005)

tempra said:
			
		

> hmmm, in a fit of impulse buying on ebay, I seem to have acquired a rolleicord


 
:lmao: :lmao: 

Oh boy!... Do I know that type of impulse!...

Rolleicords were made with two lenses, a Triotar and a Xenar. First Rolleicord, the Rolleicord I was made in 1933. There were other models, such as Ia, II, III, IV, V and Va.  Production of the last model ended in 1960.

Here is a good link:

http://johnsrolleionlypage.homestead.com/Rolleicords.html

Enjoy the Rolleicord and congrats!


----------



## tempra (Jun 15, 2005)

Right, it's arrived - I had it posted to work. I think I know how to use it - the aperture and speed are simple enough, and I think I've worked out how to actually take a shot with it, it's a manual cock on the shutter, then I just push it back to take yeah??

It was advertised as a 1950 model, but judging by the serial no, it's a 1937 IIb, the lens is Triotar. It's a bit rough around the edges, but it looks like it all works.

One question is, its a knob wind for the film advance, how do I know when I've got it in the correct position - does it stop winding? Haven't got any film for it yet, need to make a trek into town or get some off the net.

All help and advice appreciated, and thanks for the link Mitica, I had seen that as I pondered what the postman would deliver


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 15, 2005)

tempra said:
			
		

> One question is, its a knob wind for the film advance, how do I know when I've got it in the correct position - does it stop winding? Haven't got any film for it yet, need to make a trek into town or get some off the net.


 
There can be only two types of film advance. The first one is manual, you roll the advance knob until you see frame #1 (or whatever frame you're advancing to) in a little round red window on the back of the camera; after taking the picture  you need to advance to the next frame, sort of manually aligning the frames by watching the little red window).  The second one is automatic, after you load the film into its chamber you need to align an arrow that's on the paper backing of the 120 film with a little mark, usually a small triangle or dot, found near the take up spool; after that aligning has been done you must close the back and manually wind the knob until it stops at frame #1. I don't think your Rolleicord has the automatic system, I don't quite remember them well.  Either way you have a way to properly load the film. :mrgreen: 

Here's a link for a Rolleicord manual:

http://medfmt.8k.com/mf/rollei/rollei_manuals.htm

http://www.butkus.org/chinon/rolleicord_va/rolleicord_va.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

So, it's arrived already - awesome!   I haven't heard of that particular lens, I'll be looking forward to seeing some shots from the new baby.     

Mitica is da bomb when it comes to hunting down info from seemingly obscure cameras.   Stick with him!


----------



## mygrain (Jun 15, 2005)

Congrats on the Rollei. I love mine...actually it is the prize of my collection. It will be burned at the stake with me. If i could I would have it permanantly attached to my body...right now duct tape works well. Enjoy.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Jun 15, 2005)

How much is a used rollei in good condition going for today?


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 15, 2005)

DocFrankenstein said:
			
		

> How much is a used rollei in good condition going for today?



Rolleicord  $150 to $250 depending on model, how recent, etc...
Rolleiflex (pre 1950)  $200 to $400  
Rolleiflex (post 1950; E or F models)  $350 to $800, even more (lots more) for rare models.  The f/2.8 go for more than the f/3.5

A Rolleiflex with a Xenotar or Planar lens goes for a lot more than one with a Tessar or Xenar lens.


----------



## tempra (Jun 15, 2005)

Cheers Mitica, I found the red window - it's on the base, and the marks inside for lining up the film, and there is also a film counter that from what I can gather only works when there is film in it.

Thanks for those manual links as well, not quite the same model, but it's helped me to understand it a bit more.

I'm quite excited about using it, can't wait to see if it's actually any good - still if it's not it only cost me £26 - thats about $50 US.

Was quite funny today, guy in the office saw it and quite seriously asked if it was digital - yeah I said, have a look through the LCD, after looking through the glass viewfinder thingy he asked how many MP it was.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 15, 2005)

tempra said:
			
		

> Cheers Mitica, I found the red window - it's on the base, and the marks inside for lining up the film, and there is also a film counter that from what I can gather only works when there is film in it.
> 
> Thanks for those manual links as well, not quite the same model, but it's helped me to understand it a bit more.
> 
> ...


 
  Glad to be of assistance!

At about $50 you simply stole it, as we say here.    Have fun with it and let me know if you have more questions about it.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 16, 2005)

tempra said:
			
		

> Was quite funny today, guy in the office saw it and quite seriously asked if it was digital - yeah I said, have a look through the LCD, after looking through the glass viewfinder thingy he asked how many MP it was.



Hilarious!  At 3200 dpi it would be 7200 x7200 or just under 52 mp.

Kids always think my Speed Graphic on the tripod is a video camera.  They walk past and ask "When is this gonna be on the news?"


----------

